
Does Google’s TPU Investment Make Sense Going Forward? - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/04/12/googles-tpu-investment-make-sense-going-forward/
======
andars
> running at 700 GHz

Nice typo. That would be an effective heater.

> If it can’t do more than Moore’s Law...

Or rather, the GPU equivalent performance trend. Moore's law is long dead.

